# Is this a normal shed pattern?



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi all, 
This is a Hercules, a 3 year old wether I got on Easter. The previous owner gave him a BoSe injection, ivermectin, and trimmed his hooves the day I picked him up. When I got him he was really itchy, to the point he would scratch on the walls and feeders rather than eat. I could not find any bugs (lice or fleas) on him. Just in case I missed the lice, I treated him with ZONK spray. He was wormed with Ivermectin twice, 10 days apart. He began to shed his wooly undercoat and went bald (as in NAKED) on his face and also on all four of the inner legs. He chewed and scratched on himself so bad he actually broke the skin in places. I still could not find any lice, just huge chunks of dandruff. So I started treating him with a lanolin based skin and coat conditioner call Healthy Hair Care (I have for horses). I also added BOSS & flax to his diet. 
I was just about to throw in the towel and make a vet appointment when he stopped the frantic itching, and is now growing in the most beautiful new coat. He still has some of the dull dry longer old coat to come out, along with some dandruff. But the new coat is super slick and shiny, and he seems to be feeling better and even more playful than before.

I was going to ask if this is the normal way goats shed out, but then I look at my other goat I got at the same time, and he has not done this weird transformation. He is only 1/2 Obie (the other 1/2 Togg), so maybe that makes a difference...? He did shed his undercoat, have some dandruff and minor itching, but not the huge patches of hair loss followed by regrowth.

Is this the way Oberhasli goats shed every spring, or is my goat just special? 
I would still like to put some healthy weight on Herc, if anyone has ideas, please share.


















On top of his rump/back after I brushed the hair the wrong direction...dandruff, nothing crawling.


----------



## ILuvGoats123 (May 2, 2013)

Don't know, sorry. :/


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks like mites down his legs. Is it possible he has lice? I've noticed excess dandruff means dry skin or lice


----------



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

I *think* that is just the old/new skin line down his legs. If I use a soft ribber curry on it flakes of dandruff come off. I have looked and looked for lice, and can't find any eggs, nits or critters. I did treat him for Lice once with the ZONK. I will have to look at the label and see if it also gets Mites.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a couple like that. Lots of dandruff but absolutely no crawlies. Not sure why some have it and others don't. I have started giving extra bos to those that look like they could use. it.


----------



## ILuvGoats123 (May 2, 2013)

I just remembered -- losing fur on goats' faces means mites. If it's a buck, it might lose fur on its balls, too. but if he has no crawlies . . . weird.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yup, mine get some dry skin during shedding season too. No lice, and I don't think any mites.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Zinc deficiency can cause hair loss as well as copper deficiency. With mites the skin normally gets scabby and is very itchy... Do your goats have access to loose minerals? Might be a good good idea to find one that is high in both of those minerals. Do you copper bolus?


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh, and Oberhaslis tend to need more copper than other breeds and are prone to copper deficiency. If the coat is coarse and/ or fuzzy/frizzy, lightening in color around the eyes, getting thin on the tip of the tail, these can also be signs of copper deficiency. My black Oberhasli is turning a brownish red tint and his coat got quite fuzzy -- wish I'd bolused him this winter I stead of waiting til this spring...


----------



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

They do have access to Manna Pro Goat loose minerals free choice, I also put a 1/4 oz of it in with their feed so I know they are getting the minimum amount the label calls for. Both Zink & copper are on the label. But I have ordered some copper bollus which should be here next week. All they had locally were big ones for cattle, and the smallest container was over $50. Finally found an affordable small jar packaged just for goats.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Manna Pro is great, but my herd still needs supplimentation now and then while they're on it.


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

I feed Man Pro too, because it contains Ammonium Chloride for my wethers, but its copper isn't all that high at 1350 ppm. As long as you start bolusing it should be ok, though. If you continue to see copper deficiency after all that, then maybe switch to a mineral with higher copper. Up to 1800 ppm. That is what I'm considering doing if my black goat keeps having issues...


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Most of mine will have the dry skin flakes when they shed out. They get enough fat in their diet, but every spring we have dandruff. No crawlies, copper bolused, loose minerals and kelp. Hair is nice and shiny, its just the dead skin from the winter that fakes off.

I have some goats that start to shed at the neck, I think its because they rub the neck easier and more often than the rest of the body.


----------

